# FOX



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

*points to sig* As you can see, I'm a big FOX fan. I watch most of FOX's primetime shows, including House, Bones, Prison Break, Fringe, 24, Lie to Me, Dollhouse, Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles, Hell's Kitchen, American Idol, Family Guy, and American Dad. So, does anyone else here like any FOX shows? ^_^


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2009)

Why isn't The Simpsons, or LOST on there?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2009)

But yes so am I.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Why isn't The Simpsons, or LOST on there?


LOST is ABC. |:


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2009)

*faceplam myself* DOH!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol, yeah, I never got into Lost. I just can't get into shows on ABC, NBC, CBS, etc. Only FOX.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2009)

Fringe is by the Writer and Director of Lost.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm too cool for TV! :-D

LAWL jk


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Lol, yeah, I never got into Lost. I just can't get into shows on ABC, NBC, CBS, etc. Only FOX.


I'm starting to see a pattern....

How about NCIS?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 8, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'm too cool for TV! :-D
> 
> LAWL jk


Your too cool for your own body.

To be honest, All I watch is Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network ...


----------



## Caleb (Mar 8, 2009)

i like animation domination.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 8, 2009)

nope i like NBC =P







 lmaooo


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone has their own tastes. You need to get that through your head. There's nothing wrong with me liking just Nintendo or FOX. And what's NCIS?


----------



## Sab (Mar 8, 2009)

fox is my home. i luv that channel. but my vacation house in abc =)


----------



## Grawr (Mar 8, 2009)

I _hate_ FOX.




 ^_^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Why isn't The Simpsons on there?


Cause it fails.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I _hate_ FOX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you're just mocking me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's your opinion... Don't state it as fact... I hate that...


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 8, 2009)

The only 2 things i watch there is the news and Family Guy.


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I _hate_ FOX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Thee Simpsons@
And Tye, even if they aren't quite as funny as the old ones, come on.
Nothing beats f*****g up when making cereal. xD





And YAY for Animation Domination!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> i like animation domination.


It's on tonight! =)


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Thee Simpsons@
And Tye, even if they aren't quite as funny as the old ones, come on.
Nothing beats f*****g up when making cereal. xD





[/quote]Yeah, it's still good. I just haven't been watching it much anymore. I have higher priorities. =P


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Thee Simpsons@
> And Tye, even if they aren't quite as funny as the old ones, come on.
> Nothing beats f*****g up when making cereal. xD


Yeah, it's still good. I just haven't been watching it much anymore. I have higher priorities. =P[/quote]I've been forgetting. XO


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Thee Simpsons@
And Tye, even if they aren't quite as funny as the old ones, come on.
Nothing beats f*****g up when making cereal. xD




And YAY for Animation Domination![/quote]


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Thee Simpsons@
> And Tye, even if they aren't quite as funny as the old ones, come on.
> Nothing beats f*****g up when making cereal. xD
> 
> ...








[/quote]I don't care for South Park...


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

>


...?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

South Park is ok........

But I cant see in that red box. >_<


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

[quote="Toon]South Park is ok........

But I cant see in that red box. >_<[/quote]Oh, I just noticed that box... Who is that?


----------



## Kiley (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Lol, yeah, I never got into Lost. I just can't get into shows on ABC, NBC, CBS, etc. Only FOX.


not even nbc on thursdays at 8?
itz sooo freakin funny


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Lol, yeah, I never got into Lost. I just can't get into shows on ABC, NBC, CBS, etc. Only FOX.


That makes no *censored.3.0*ing sense. You don't like a show because of the channel it's on?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I've watched shows on other channels, but I can't get into them like I can with FOX shows. I don't know what it is, but I just like FOX shows.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ELITIST!


Jk.


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just repeated what he said.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Thursdays, Bones and Hell's Kitchen are on. I can't watch two things at once.


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


record one. watch it later.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Record it or something. The Office is amazing.

And so is lost, but if you haven't been watching it from the start it won't make any sense.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didn't. He said that I don't like shows because of the channel their on. That's not entirely true. I've watched other shows, but _I just can't get into them_. It's not like the channel is magic, but the shows that I like just happen to be on FOX.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have DVR, TiVo, or whatever.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've watched The Office. It's just...meh. Not my type of humor, I guess.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right, I forgot you have to have a certain level of intelligence to get most of the jokes.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really smart, and I don't find interest in half of it.. <__<

The other half rocks though.
I <3 the ep. where the assistant with glasses' fire speech is ignored, so he lights the building on fire. xDD
loolz


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really smart, and I don't find interest in half of it.. <__<

The other half rocks though.
I <3 the ep. where the assistant with glasses' fire speech is ignored, so he lights the building on fire. xDD
loolz[/quote]You're very modest aren't you?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm plenty intelligent. Why don't you stop insulting me and GTFO of this thread unless you're talking about FOX. I just don't like the show, okay?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're very modest aren't you?[/quote]Im half agreeing, half disagreeing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it is fact.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd. Nice line.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't funny?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll talk about fox.

I don't watch any shows on it. I used to watch Family Guy and 24, but I don't anymore. 

Happy?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now here's an opportunity to say "fail". It's not a fact unless it can be proven. Now, prove to me that The Simpsons fails.


----------



## JJH (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fail

He told me too.


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will.

http://www.garry.tv/?p=790

If you don't get the joke, you can die, please.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't funny?






[/quote]No, it really isn't.

I watch house, thats it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Yep, that pretty much sums up the whole series. But that doesn't make it fail.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it really isn't.

I watch house, thats it.
[/quote]if that's supposed to be funny...






then that's hilarious... -_-


----------



## JJH (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that's supposed to be funny...






then that's hilarious... -_-[/quote]zomg zomg zomg that was so funneh lol


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that's supposed to be funny...






then that's hilarious... -_-[/quote]Both of them were stupid.


----------



## JJH (Mar 8, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of them were stupid.[/quote]nowai man lol


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that's supposed to be funny...






then that's hilarious... -_-[/quote]OK, you got me there BB. xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Poll added!

Mine are Prison Break and House. ^_^


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2009)

Click


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 8, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nowai man lol[/quote]ya lol


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's my view on animated shows like that.
South Park > King of the Hill > Family guy > Simpsons.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Here's my view on animated shows like that.
> Family Guy>King of the Hill>South Park>Simpsons.


Fixed. ^_^


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Here's my view on animated shows like that.
> South Park > King of the Hill > Family guy > Simpsons.


Well, I don't even get to watch South Park on a regular basis, so I can't really judge it like that. I only get 22 channels, and half of them either don't come in or are just duplicates.


----------



## John102 (Mar 8, 2009)

family guy and house, but my third would have to be Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles.
As you can see i've got a mix of shows. One for comedy, one for suspense, and one for action.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O


Which is PROBABLY why he likes FOX so much.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 8, 2009)

I only watch American Idol on fox.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

And here's a more detailed view of Animated Adult shows.
ATHF > South Park > King of the Hill > Superjail > Futurama > Drawn Together > Tons of others on Adult Swim i'm not going to bother to put on here >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Family Guy > Simpsons.


----------



## John102 (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Here's my view on animated shows like that.
> South Park > King of the Hill > Family guy > Simpsons.


Here's mine

Family guy, and southpark own all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O


Which is PROBABLY why he likes FOX so much.[/quote]Yeah...I don't even get Cartoon Network or Comedy Central. But that doesn't mean I haven't watched them before. I have friends with cable.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...I don't even get Cartoon Network or Comedy Central. But that doesn't mean I haven't watched them before. I have friends with cable.[/quote]Your missing out on so much.


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your missing out on so much.





[/quote]l4n2internet

http://southparkstudios.com

http://hulu.com


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l4n2internet

http://southparkstudios.com

http://hulu.com[/quote]I've watched it before. I don't like it.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 8, 2009)

Prison Break and 24 is awesome!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Prison Break and 24 _*are*_ awesome!


Fix'd and QFT'd.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

ZOMG, HOLE IN THE WALL IS ON RIGHT NOW!! =O


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 8, 2009)

Hell's Kitchen. I love that show.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've watched it before. I don't like it.[/quote]you dont like aqua teen hunger force!  :O


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hell's Kitchen. I love that show.


And Kitchen Nightmares. Gotta love Gordon Ramsay, lol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he was talking about South Park, how could you not like ATHF?
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/59U4rg4TMWk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/59U4rg4TMWk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59U4rg4TMWk[/url]


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 8, 2009)

Family Guy

American Dad

best stuff ever... but i dont have fox...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, seriously. I just don't like it.


BTW, Family Guy is on!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm a 24 fan.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 8, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! FUNNIEST 7 MINUTES OF FAMILY GUY EVER!!! XD


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 8, 2009)

I like watching the news. =D


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I like watching the news. =D


BOR-ING! jk.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 8, 2009)

Family Guy and House are my favorites but I also watch 24, Fringe and The Simpsons.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 8, 2009)

I dont watch FOX.....but i voted for The Simpsons because i watch that.....but on the comedy network..


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Your missing out on so much.


now thats where its at.....
......Aqua teen hunger force is an awesome show.......


----------



## Gnome (Mar 9, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you. Jk but seriously it doesn't fail.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 9, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I like watching the news. =D


lol Fox News.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 9, 2009)

House.
Just because I share his sense of humor.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't Fox News have its own channel?


----------



## Gabby (Mar 9, 2009)

I personally hate FOX.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's on a different channel, but it's not only news.  (At least I think so. I only watch a little TV)


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 9, 2009)

FOX news...
Conservatism in exile <3


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 9, 2009)

I've never actually watched FOX News, just the local news. From what I hear, it's pretty...bad. Lol @ Spike Feresten's FOX News Guy impersonation.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey it informs you of stuff that happens! =P


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 10, 2009)

I used to like Fox, but don't watch it much anymore.  The new American Dad's are lame, the new simpsons have been lame for the last few years at least.  The new Family Guy is pretty lame too.  The only Fox show I watch everytime it is on, is House.  And that is only for the new episodes.  Usually I'm watching USA or Comedy Central.  I also watch TBS & TNT from time to time


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 10, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the internet is for.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I used to like Fox, but don't watch it much anymore.  The new American Dad's are lame, the new simpsons have been lame for the last few years at least.  The new Family Guy is pretty lame too.  The only Fox show I watch everytime it is on, is House.  And that is only for the new episodes.  Usually I'm watching USA or Comedy Central.  I also watch TBS & TNT from time to time


Sunday's new episodes of The Simpsons and Family Guy were actually very funny. This season of Family Guy has been funnier than the last few.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 10, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THE OFFICE KATH AND KIM AND MY NAME IS EARL


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 15, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW! NBC on Thursdays is AWESOME! Especialy <big><big>THE OFFICE</big></big>


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 15, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 16, 2009)

I watch 24 every week.  Love that show. 
I don't watch House religiously, but I randomly watch an old episode here and there... one of my good friends has a couple seasons on DVD so when we're bored we might do homework and watch an episode.  
One of my best buds back home has a handful of seasons of Family Guy, so we usually watch a couple whenever we hang out... good stuff... never gets old.
I used to watch the Simpsons back in middle school all the time... not so much anymore.


----------



## Nynaeve (Mar 16, 2009)

NCIS is my favorite show on tv, but I think that's CBS.  House is cool but I've seen them all, same with Family Guy.  The new ones aren't too bad.  I love to hear Hugh Laurie talk without his fake American accent!
I miss Futurama on Adult Swim, but it's still on Comedy Central so it's not too bad.  Plus I own all the episodes anyway


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 16, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I watch 24 every week.  Love that show.
> I don't watch House religiously, but I randomly watch an old episode here and there... one of my good friends has a couple seasons on DVD so when we're bored we might do homework and watch an episode.
> One of my best buds back home has a handful of seasons of Family Guy, so we usually watch a couple whenever we hang out... good stuff... never gets old.
> I used to watch the Simpsons back in middle school all the time... not so much anymore.


Both 24 and House are on TONIGHT! ^_^


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 16, 2009)

All I have to say is this: Fox news was spawned from Satan himself.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 16, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> All I have to say is this: Fox news was spawned from Satan himself.


Yes.\THe NEWS.
We're talking about the actually INTERESTING shows.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Mar 16, 2009)

Dr. House for the win

everything else, not so much

especially Family Guy and it's ******** cousin American Dad


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, I think I usually watch 24 or Terminator on FOX.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 16, 2009)

Nynaeve said:
			
		

> NCIS is my favorite show on tv, but I think that's CBS.  House is cool but I've seen them all, same with Family Guy.  The new ones aren't too bad.  I love to hear Hugh Laurie talk without his fake American accent!
> I miss Futurama on Adult Swim, but it's still on Comedy Central so it's not too bad.  Plus I own all the episodes anyway


Hugh Laurie's real voice makes me want to blow my brains out.

That's just my opinion.


----------



## Phil (Mar 20, 2009)

House Is Awesome


----------



## pjcguy (Mar 21, 2009)

I like American Idol


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 21, 2009)

MeowMix said:
			
		

> I like American Idol


I CANNOT BELIEVE THAT ALEXIS GRACE GOT VOTED OFF!! I WAS *SO* PISSED OFF!! THEY SHOULD HAVE SAVED HER!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

FRINGE IS BACK!!!


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 7, 2009)

i like family guy and sipsiomns


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

So, you like Firefox, and FOX...


----------



## Suaure (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol family guy is pwning


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 7, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> Lol family guy is pwning


*high five*  B)


----------



## smasher (Apr 7, 2009)

I really like Fringe ^^


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Apr 7, 2009)

Although FOX does have some good shows (Family Guy, House, Bones), IMO NBC is better. I like NBC for the comedies (Saturday Night Live, The Office, 30 Rock, etc.). But this isn't about NBC. It's about FOX. And I answered your question. So there ya go.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 7, 2009)

what channel shows mad tv? 
:huh:	
I forgot.. :-/


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Apr 7, 2009)

It airs opposite SNL, on FOX.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> I really like Fringe ^^


Did you watch today's episode?


OH!! Did anyone watch House yesterday?! I missed the first half! <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">KUTNER DIED!! D=</div>


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit Tye!  :throwingrottenapples: 

Atleast put it in a spoiler


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry...>.<


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! FUNNIEST 7 MINUTES OF FAMILY GUY EVER!!! XD


What happened?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh...I forget. That was a few weeks ago, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

Bumping for great justice.

Did anyone watch the House and Fringe finales?


----------



## Ricano (May 13, 2009)

hooray for bumping up a 2 month topic rofl


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> hooray for bumping up a 2 month topic rofl


It's still relevant, so why not?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you 17? :O


----------



## Justin (May 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point made.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## angie (May 14, 2009)

24 is the best show ever!!!!!!!!!! season finale this monday i can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## fitzy (May 14, 2009)

Family Guy or Prison Break


----------



## IceZtar (May 14, 2009)

angie said:
			
		

> 24 is the best show ever!!!!!!!!!! season finale this monday i can't wait!!!!!!!!


You posted it 24 minutes ago too :O

Simpsons and Family Guy...only two I ever heard of XD .


----------

